# XP Dateierweiterung anzeigen



## Dumm wie Brot (5. November 2002)

Hi, weiß jemand wie man die Dateierweiterung von bestimmten Dateien wieder anzeigen lassen kann ?
Z.b. eine exe Datei [Exlorer] anzeigen als [Explorer.exe],
oder php Dateien .. egal was.

In Win98 ging es so 
Orderoptionen->Dateitypen->Datei->Eigenschften->Erweiterung anzeigen

bei XP gibt es anscheinend unter Eigenschaften diese funktion nichtmehr sondern wo anders.

Mfg


----------



## sam (5. November 2002)

Extras - Ordneroptionen - Ansicht - Haken bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" enfernen

that´s it


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (5. November 2002)

Hmm ich wollte zwar nicht dass *alle* Dateien so angezeigt werden, sondern nur bestimmte, aber das tut's auch.

Danke


----------



## sam (6. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Dumm wie Brot _
> *Hmm ich wollte zwar nicht dass alle Dateien so angezeigt werden, sondern nur bestimmte, aber das tut's auch.
> 
> Danke *


ich denke nicht, dass es eine solche funktion gibt...
würd ich auch sehr begrüßen, halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass man das regeln kann


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (6. November 2002)

Hmm jetzt hab ichs wieder, komisch beim ersten Mal hats ned geklappt
(Bild)


----------



## sam (7. November 2002)

hui  
wo finde ich die option?


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (7. November 2002)

Ganz einfach wie oben beschrieben :

-> Extras
-> Ordneroptionen 
-> Dateitypen, (Datei auswählen)
-> Erweitert
-> Erweiterung immer anzeigen


Manchmal wird "Erweitert" nicht angezeigt, dann einfach auf "Standard wiederherstellen" und dann gehts (war bei mir der Fall)


----------



## sam (7. November 2002)

ich mein doch das fenster hier:


----------



## Carndret (7. November 2002)

Hey cool. Sowas habe ich auch schon gesucht, besonders bei Text Dateien wenn man sie in PHP HTML oder sonstiges umwandeln will.
Danke!!

@sam: Wenn du In den Ordneroptionen bist und die Datei makiert hast ist unten noch mal ein Feld: "Detail zum Datentyp XYZ" und den zwei Buttons "Andern..." und (unten) "Erweitert".


----------



## sam (7. November 2002)

ja, habs gefunden.
dann kann ich ja mal exe usw. wieder verstecken


----------



## Kuckii (30. Dezember 2010)

wo findet man die extras ?


----------



## sheel (31. Dezember 2010)

Im Arbeitsplatz, oben direkt unter der blauen Titelleiste.
Datei-Bearbeiten-Ansicht-Favoriten-Extras

Im Übrigen bitte Netiquette Punkt 15 beachten, der du gerade beim Registrieren zugestimmt hast,
und keine 8 Jahre alten Threads wieder rauskramen. Danke.


----------



## Kuckii (31. Dezember 2010)

kann mir noch jemand erklären wie man eine ".vsd" und eine ".bat" datei erstellt ?

mfg


----------



## akrite (31. Dezember 2010)

...*vsd* kommt aus Visio und *bat* ist eine Textdatei, die mit jedem Texteditor erstellt und bearbeitet werden kann. ACHTUNG : *bat* beinhalten seriell angeordnete Befehle, die der Reihe nach abgearbeitet werden.


----------



## ComFreek (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke er will wissen, wie man solche Dateien erstellt.

Ich mache immer folgendes:

1.) Rechtsklick auf einer freien Stelle-->Neu-->Textdokument
2.) Ich ändere den Namen inklusive der Dateiendung

Natürlich geht dies nur bei reinen Textdokumenten (wie HTML, PHP oder BAT-Dateien), aber nicht z.B. bei Powerpoint-Präsentationen oder ähnlichem.
Da musst du selbst ins Programm gehen und eine Datei abspeichern.


----------



## timestamp (31. Dezember 2010)

Nicht ganz richtig. Ich kann mit dem ganz normalen Windows Notepad (notepad.exe) auch *.ppt oder auch *.wav *.mp3 *.mov *.mirdochegal anlegen. Ob man das ganze dann mit entsprechenden Programm öffnen kann ist was anderes


----------



## ComFreek (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja das stimmt timestamp. Aber was will man mit einer Datei, die man nicht mit dem entsprechenden Progamm öffnen kann?
Man muss ja nicht alles so genau nehmen


----------



## Kuckii (4. Januar 2011)

so ich hab einen vbs editor !
wie kann man da jz eine vbs datei erstellen und öffnen****


----------



## sheel (4. Januar 2011)

Woher sollen wir das wissen, ohne dein Programm zu kennen?
Wie heißt es (ggf. wo hast du es heruntergeladen)?


----------



## timestamp (4. Januar 2011)

Ich vermute mal es wird da soetwas wie "Datei->Neu" und "Datei->Öffnen" geben.


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Januar 2011)

@Kuckii
Halte dich an die Netiquette! Wenn du den fünf Tagen seit deiner Registrierung vergessen haben solltest was drin steht: Hier findest du sie
Eine paar Ansätze von guter Kinderstube (Begrüßung, Danke schön, ...) würden deinen Posts zudem nicht schlecht tun, schließlich sind es immer noch Menschen die dir hier helfen!


----------

